# Rat Photography



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought this might be a good idea. 

Everyone must have seen those pictures of the dumbo rat at this stage - you know the ones, where he's holding a little trumpet and other mini items, and being adorable? They're here, if you haven't: http://www.funportion.com/7957/cute-rats/ 

So, basically, every time I look at those pictures my heart cries with cuteness overload. It's ridiculous! So I thought, well dammit, my rats are that cute! I bet all of yours are, too. So I'd like to see. As of tomorrow, I'm going to attempt some "photoshoots" with my rats in various poses, on a 'professional' background, and with different items. I encourage everyone to do the same, and post the best results on here, so we can rate each others attempts at ~professional~ rat photography! 

What do you guys think?


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sweet! I've been meaning to do a photoshoot with my rats. If I get any good pics I'll post them. Not sure what I have to use as props though...I'm interested to see everyone else's photos!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Yes, yes, yes! I've tried this a few times but my rats are just too active. By the time my shutter goes off, they're out of the frame, lol. I tried setting treats down, they'll just grab them and go to a "safe spot" to eat. Tougher than it looks, so good luck!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yay, glad you guys like it! I had my first attempt today. It was pretty fun  


Here are my first (weak!) attempts:


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Lightboxes, even homemade, are the best, but simply doing the shoot in a sunny window with some tissue paper over it will do. Bright, diffused light and a high shutter speed are the keys!

Good first attempts!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I love the second to last picture!!!
*yawn* Are you not bored yet mum?


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Brilliant idea, I'm definitely going to have a go at making a lightbox. I love having a project :') Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

> I love the second to last picture!!!
> *yawn* Are you not bored yet mum?​




That's Scrabble's general reaction to anything I do. He's constantly looking unimpressed and bored. My rat judges me! xD​


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Babs said:


> Brilliant idea, I'm definitely going to have a go at making a lightbox. I love having a project :') Thanks! ^_^


They're super easy to make, and there are at least a dozen different ways to make them, depending on what you have on hand. Google will show you the way!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

aww those pics are adorable! I love the mini wine bottle


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Here are my tries with Zoey!

View attachment 6673
View attachment 6674
View attachment 6675
View attachment 6676

View attachment 6677
View attachment 6678
View attachment 6679
View attachment 6680
View attachment 6681


I took about 80 pictures and these are the decent ones I got 
I just looked around for any small sized objects and used them as props with some yogurt dabbed on so Zoey would stay still!

Love your shots, Bab! You captured some great ones!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

SQUEE. Those are SO cute. That's one photogenic little rat you have! She looks so fluffy. <3 Love her face in the seventh one!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Thanks! She is quite fluffy indeed. It's funny, that's the only prop I didn't put some yogurt on but she definitely wanted a bite.


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## varoujan (Apr 12, 2012)

I will definitely have to try this tomorrow! c:I'll post he results afterwards c:


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Maltey said:


> I love the second to last picture!!!
> *yawn* Are you not bored yet mum?


hahaha I was thinking it looked like he let out a big drunken belch! hahaha


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

autumnrek23 said:


> View attachment 6777
> View attachment 6778
> View attachment 6779
> View attachment 6780
> View attachment 6781


These are amazing. Such nice lighting.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, Autumnrek23, those are amazing. Wish I could take pictures like that! <3


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

These are the photos my little brother took of my rats. I wanted to do a photo shoot with them so I asked to borrow his camera (a really nice, expensive one), but then I thought it would be even better if he took the pictures because he is the aspiring photographer. So I was in charge of the rats/props/backdrops and he took the pictures. This was his first time photographing rats. I'm so happy with how they turned out even though my rats were not into it at all. Here are some of the best shots:
View attachment 6842
View attachment 6843
View attachment 6844
View attachment 6845
View attachment 6846
View attachment 6847
View attachment 6848
View attachment 6849
View attachment 6850
View attachment 6851


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 6852
View attachment 6853
View attachment 6854
View attachment 6855
View attachment 6856
View attachment 6857
View attachment 6858
View attachment 6859
View attachment 6860
View attachment 6861


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

View attachment 6862
View attachment 6863
View attachment 6864
View attachment 6865
View attachment 6866
View attachment 6867
View attachment 6868
View attachment 6869
View attachment 6870
View attachment 6871


----------



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

Those are super cute pics Jessy! I literally giggled at the picture of the beige hooded rat withe the whole pea in its mouth! So freaking cute!!!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

kkmarie said:


> Those are super cute pics Jessy! I literally giggled at the picture of the beige hooded rat withe the whole pea in its mouth! So freaking cute!!!


Haha me too! I think that one might be my favorite pic


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, I didn't get one with any props but did get two really nice pics of my Aniston this afternoon! Shhh...don't tell the others, but she is kinda my fave. We have a special connection


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

shaunalaufer, your pics are great. I especially love the second one of aniston.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks! I still need to get pics of the others- still have 3 more rats to go, LOL! 
Pip decided to be extra charming for photos, I could not pick so I posted them all!


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

i hope this isn't as tiny as it looks haha!! Clarice with one of my hair clips haha it is! But you can click it =P


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

shauna. congrats on pet of the day! I just saw the pic of your aniston up on that site


----------

